# What's the scariest book you've ever read?



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

We've got a thread about the scariest movies we've ever seen so why not one about books as well? Honestly I haven't read any books that have really scared me as an adult. As a kid however; Alvin Schwartz's books of collected and retold folklore would scare the pants off me as a kid.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I remember those books! They were pretty scary. I remember the story about the girl who wore a dress from a thrift shop to a dance and she had a wonderful time, but the next morning she was dead. Turned out the dress came from a cemetery and the chemicals from the embalming seeped into her body and killed her 

I'd have to say off the top of my head the most recent scary book I've read as an adult would have to be Pet Sematary by Stephen King. Great book, very creepy.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

This book is VERY creepy.. The movie can't do it justice


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The Diary of Anne Frank.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Five bucks says Jack didn't read my post.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Lady K said:


> I remember those books! They were pretty scary. I remember the story about the girl who wore a dress from a thrift shop to a dance and she had a wonderful time, but the next morning she was dead. Turned out the dress came from a cemetery and the chemicals from the embalming seeped into her body and killed her
> 
> I'd have to say off the top of my head the most recent scary book I've read as an adult would have to be Pet Sematary by Stephen King. Great book, very creepy.


I didn't read your post when I posted mine.. So it's not just Me and family that know something is wrong with that book then??? Cool!!


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Five bucks says Jack didn't read my post.


Nor This one... LOL


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

H. P. Lovecraft is to horror what Tolkien was to fantasy


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_Lovecraft


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

House of Leaves fucked me up <3


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Lovecraft, and House of Leaves as well. ^.^ House of Leaves is scary in a different sense than Pet Sematary to me. 

@ Jack - I grew up watching the movie, and being extremely frightened of it, and I finally read the book a few years ago, and found that it was even more frightening than the movie - my imagination runs wild when I read. There's some things that the movie leaves out that really freaked me out, like the fact that Judd had a wife that dies, and him hearing her voice when Gage comes to kill him. SO fucking scary.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

'Fit for life', it highlighted how much I don't look after my health. 0_0 
I don't do horror films or books, too many sleepless nights 0_o. Plus reality is scary enough for me lol


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Lady K said:


> I'm a huge fan of Lovecraft, and House of Leaves as well. ^.^ House of Leaves is scary in a different sense than Pet Sematary to me.
> 
> @ Jack - I grew up watching the movie, and being extremely frightened of it, and I finally read the book a few years ago, and found that it was even more frightening than the movie - my imagination runs wild when I read. There's some things that the movie leaves out that really freaked me out, like the fact that Judd had a wife that dies, and him hearing her voice when Gage comes to kill him. SO fucking scary.


amazing for a guy that died in the 30's....a master of his craft, he is missed.
movies NEVER do book justice....if given a choice, watch the movie, then read the book, otherwise it'll (the movie) disappoint ever time.

I have Call of Cthuhlu on mp3 audio book....my fav of all my MP3's roud:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Totally agree with you on the movie bit. 

I didn't know he died in his 30's. Wow. That's pretty ridiculous, considering all the stuff he's written. I'm certainly even more impressed now than I was before. He essentially created Cthuhlu and the "fish" people. I've seen some of the movies though, and they're pretty bad. I really wish some notable director would pick up something he's written and make a serious movie with an actual budget.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

"In The Miso Soup" by Ryu Murakami. It's just frickin scary. *shivers*











.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> "In The Miso Soup" by Ryu Murakami. It's just frickin scary. *shivers*
> .



Ok this is kind of related, I just sat down to dinner... Japanese with miso soap 0_0

*looks in miso soap to see what's in there!*
S.x


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Totally agree with you on the movie bit.
> 
> I didn't know he died in his 30's. Wow. That's pretty ridiculous, considering all the stuff he's written. I'm certainly even more impressed now than I was before. He essentially created Cthuhlu and the "fish" people. I've seen some of the movies though, and they're pretty bad. I really wish some notable director would pick up something he's written and make a serious movie with an actual budget.


did you follow the wikipedia link in my first post?

here's a list of his works....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_H._P._Lovecraft

Dunwich horror has been made into movies several times. Not sure of any others thopugh.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> House of Leaves fucked me up <3


House Of Leaves only had like 2 or 3 parts that really scared me. I consider it more of an avant-garde mystery novel than a horror novel.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I think 'The Omen' was really creepy. The way they described everything-especially the photos! :shocked:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> This book is VERY creepy.. The movie can't do it justice


I've seen the movie, but I haven't read the book. I read Christine though, and I thought that was a good book.


----------



## forestliu13 (Oct 16, 2009)

i 4got it's name .. cause it's long time ago and not a famous book ... it's talking about those university ghost story .. i couldn't sleep alone after i read that book at that time ... but this won't happen again.. cause im not a kid any more


_________________
Star Trek Deep Space Nine DVD set and 

Star Trek Next Generation DVD set r my favs


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream

You can click the title right there and it will bring you to a description of the story. From there you can get a link to where you can read it online. It's a short story. I warn you though, it's really damn fucked up.

Actually the link to the story doesn't seem to be there anymore, but you can read it here.


----------



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to tell you guys my scariest movie ever as I normally read non-fiction.
It is probably Dorian Gray.
Why did Basil have to die?:sad:
"sobs"


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol, the most scared I have ever been from a book was when I had been up for three days straight and it was 3 a.m. (so my imagination was running away from me) and I was reading the final Harry Potter book. That can get to be some freaky crap when your brain is that tired.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

In third grade, I sneaked a book out of the junior high section of the library. The title of it was Baby-sitting Is a Dangerous Job. The plot was about a 13 year old girl who was babysitting (how obvious) was kidnapped along with the children she was caring for. And despite reading it so long ago..it left me petrified. It was fantastic.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Not sure if I've posted in this thread or not. The scariest book I've ever read was Halo: The Flood.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

For those of you who said the bible, I'm Israeli and can read it in its original language:laughing:. But its not so scary when you learn it in school, and you learn to hate reading it after the 3rd grade. Which is a bummer, really, since you get into reading at around 5th or 6th. Not me though, I only read like 2-3 books, not inlcluding times I was forced to, fuck you school.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I've probably written it here before, but I can't recall. Either Misery or Thinner - both by Stephen King.


----------



## Redscout (Jul 17, 2010)

East of Eden by John Steinbeck...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The Bible, a lot of the stuff by John Edwards, A lot of the work of Marqis DeSade (brain bleach strongly advised), I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream, and Eyewitness Books: Spiders.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Huit Clos by Sartre. Literally hell for an introvert - being stuck in a small, claustrophobic room with 2 distasteful people for the rest of your existence. Sickening.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Singularity said:


> Wow, I guess I am weird. I thought It was an incredibly touching story about love, loyalty, idealism and childhood friendship. I didn't find it scary...


I love It for those reasons, but some parts were scary too......at least to me.


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream is pretty cool...

But yeah, I haven't really read anything worth mentioning.


----------

